# Julian Grigorovich Krein (1913 - 1996)



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Jewish Russian composer

Julian Krein Sonata - Poem for Cello and Piano















Julian Krein - Dramatic Poem















Julian Krein Sonata - Fantasy for Cello and Piano


----------

